# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ماذا تفعل زوجته؟؟

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

هذه رسالة جاءتني على بريدي.. فأحببت نقلها إليكن..

عَاد الرجلَ منْ عَمله فَوَجد أطفَاله الثلاثة أمَام البيتْ يلّعبوُن فيْ  الطيَن بِملابَس النوُم التيْ لمَ يُبدلوُها مَنذ الصَباح وَ فيْ الباحَة  الخلفَية تبعَثرت صَناديق الطَعام , وُ أوَراق التغليفَ عَلىّ الأرضَ ..
أمَا  البيتَ فقدَ گانْ يعَج بِالفوضى فقدّ وَجد المَصباح مگسوراً وَالسجَادة  الصَغيرة مُگومة إلىْ جِدار الحَائط وَ صوُت التلفاز مُرتفع, وَگانت  اللعّب مُبعثرة وَالمَلابسَ مُتناثرة فيْ أرجَاء غَرفة المعَيشة وَ فيْ  المَطبخ گان الحوُض مّمتلئا عَن آخرهَ بِالأطباق.. 
وَطعام الأفطَار مَا  يزال عَلىّ المائدة وَگان بابْ الثلاجَة مَفتوحاً عَلىّ مصَراعيه..
صَعد  الرجَل السلّم مُسرعاً وَ تخطىْ اللّعب وَأگوام المَلابس باحثاً عَن  زوَجته ..
گان القلقَ يعتريه خشيَة أنَ يگونَ أصَابها مگروهَ فُوجئ فيْ  طَريقه ببقعه مِياه أمَام بابْ الحَمام, فَألقىْ نظرةَ فيْ الداخلَ ليجدَ  المَناشف مُبللة وَالصَابون تگسوهَ الرغَاوي وَ تبعثرتْ مَناديل الحمَام  عَلىّ الأرض بينمَا گانتَ المَرآة مُلطخة بِمعَجوُن الأسَنان..

اندفَع  الرجَل إلىْ غَرفة النوَم فَـوَجد زوَجه مَستلقية عَلىّ سَريرهَا تقرأ  رواية..
نظَرت إليه الزوَجة وَسألته بابتسَامة عذبة عَن يومَه فَنظر إليها  فيْ دهشة وَسألها :مَا الذيْ حَدث اليوم؟؟

ابتسَمت مَرة  أخُرى وَقالت: گل يوُم عَندما تعوُد منَ العَمل تسألنيْ بأستنگار: مَا الذيَ تفعَلينه طوال اليوم؟؟ أليَس گذلك ؟؟ 

أجَابها الزوُج :. بلى
فقالتْ الزوجَة : حسناً أناَ لمّ أفَعل اليوُم مَا أفَعله گل يوُم!!

انتهت القصة والغرض منها واضح..

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

أضحك الله سنك
والله أضحكتني القصة
بارك الله فيك

----------


## رسالة

بارك الله فيك
فعلا، لا يحس الإنسان بالنعمة-حقا- إلا بعد فقدانها

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> هذه رسالة جاءتني على بريدي.. فأحببت نقلها إليكن..
> 
> عَاد الرجلَ منْ عَمله فَوَجد أطفَاله الثلاثة أمَام البيتْ يلّعبوُن فيْ الطيَن بِملابَس النوُم التيْ لمَ يُبدلوُها مَنذ الصَباح وَ فيْ الباحَة الخلفَية تبعَثرت صَناديق الطَعام , وُ أوَراق التغليفَ عَلىّ الأرضَ ..
> أمَا البيتَ فقدَ گانْ يعَج بِالفوضى فقدّ وَجد المَصباح مگسوراً وَالسجَادة الصَغيرة مُگومة إلىْ جِدار الحَائط وَ صوُت التلفاز مُرتفع, وَگانت اللعّب مُبعثرة وَالمَلابسَ مُتناثرة فيْ أرجَاء غَرفة المعَيشة وَ فيْ المَطبخ گان الحوُض مّمتلئا عَن آخرهَ بِالأطباق.. 
> وَطعام الأفطَار مَا يزال عَلىّ المائدة وَگان بابْ الثلاجَة مَفتوحاً عَلىّ مصَراعيه..
> صَعد الرجَل السلّم مُسرعاً وَ تخطىْ اللّعب وَأگوام المَلابس باحثاً عَن زوَجته ..
> گان القلقَ يعتريه خشيَة أنَ يگونَ أصَابها مگروهَ فُوجئ فيْ طَريقه ببقعه مِياه أمَام بابْ الحَمام, فَألقىْ نظرةَ فيْ الداخلَ ليجدَ المَناشف مُبللة وَالصَابون تگسوهَ الرغَاوي وَ تبعثرتْ مَناديل الحمَام عَلىّ الأرض بينمَا گانتَ المَرآة مُلطخة بِمعَجوُن الأسَنان..
> ...


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحق فكرة نيرة .... ابتسامــــــــة 

ولعلك تتفقدين بريدك أختنا الكريمة عساك تجدين فيه

ملحق يطمئننا على أن عاقبة فعلها لم تكن ضربا ولا طلاقا ؟!!

 ابتسامة .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أضحك الله سنك
عبرة لمن يعتبر
بس نفسي اعرف شو الرواية الي كانت تقراها  :Smile:  ؟

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله يسعدكن جميعاً وشكراً لكِ يالتوحيد هذا حال النساء ربات البيوت الله يكتب أجرهن والله يكون في عون كل أخت تفعل ذلك كله وزيادة وظيفة بدون خادمة والزوج لسانه لايفتر عن السب والشتم!

----------


## المجد للاسلام

كان الله بعون نساء المسلمين
جزاك الله خيرا اختي

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أضحك الله سنك
> والله أضحكتني القصة
> بارك الله فيك


هذا ضمن أغراض النقل
أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا والآخرة.




> بارك الله فيك
> فعلا، لا يحس الإنسان بالنعمة-حقا- إلا بعد فقدانها


وفيكِ بارك الله أختي الكريمة
لا شك أن غياب النعم ابتلاء عظيم لكن لا يدرك المرء قدر ما كان فيه مثلما يفقده!
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك وفجاءة نقمتك وتحول عافيتك وجميع سخطك.




> الحق فكرة نيرة .... ابتسامــــــــة 
> 
> ولعلك تتفقدين بريدك أختنا الكريمة عساك تجدين فيه
> 
> ملحق يطمئننا على أن عاقبة فعلها لم تكن ضربا ولا طلاقا ؟!!
> 
>  ابتسامة .


أضحك الله سنكِ أم هانيء
لا تقلقي فالمرأة ذكية؛ لم تقدم على تلك الخطوة إلا وهي تعلم أن العواقب محتملة..
ومن الأزواج من لا تجرؤ امرأته على فعل أو قول أو مزاح من أي نوع, ومنهم من هو كــ(ليل تهامة)..




> أضحك الله سنك
> عبرة لمن يعتبر
> بس نفسي اعرف شو الرواية الي كانت تقراها  ؟


وإياكِ شميسة الفاضلة 
ربما (عندما يطغى النساء)  : )




> الله يسعدكن جميعاً وشكراً لكِ يالتوحيد هذا حال النساء ربات البيوت الله  يكتب أجرهن والله يكون في عون كل أخت تفعل ذلك كله وزيادة وظيفة بدون خادمة  والزوج لسانه لايفتر عن السب والشتم!


آمين وإياكِ أيتها الفاضلة
لكن ليس كل الأزواج على هذا النحو السيء..




> كان الله بعون نساء المسلمين
> جزاك الله خيرا اختي


آمين وإياكِ أختنا الكريمة ومرحبًا بكِ معنا في المجلس
نسأل الله لكِ النفع والفائدة والصحبة الطيبة.

.

----------


## فهدة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله إنها صادقة .. فعلا  كم من الأعمال بل والتضحيات التي تقوم بها المرأة لكنها غير منظورة.. أسأل الله أن يتولانا ويضاعف لنا الأجر ويلهمنا الإخلاص والصبر!

----------


## أم هانئ

> أضحك الله سنكِ أم هانيء
> لا تقلقي فالمرأة ذكية؛ لم تقدم على تلك الخطوة إلا وهي تعلم أن العواقب محتملة..
> ومن الأزواج من لا تجرؤ امرأته على فعل أو قول أو مزاح من أي نوع, ومنهم من هو كــ(ليل تهامة)..
> 
>  .


الحمد لله ........... ظننت أنه قد يكون : ذلك العشنق .... ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

أضحك الله سنك ، كم أنت رائعة يا لتوحيد انتقاء رائع تبارك الرحمن ، 
وكم رائعات أنتن يا لنسوة .. 

وهذه واقعة حقيقية تقول فيها صاحبتنا ( كم اشتقت لقول تلك الصاحبة يا أم هانئ ) ()
تقول :
في ظرف طارىء ذهبت الزوجة إلى بيت أبيها بعد أن استودعت الله الأبناء وتركتهم عند أبيهم 
غابت عن بيتها من بعد العصر إلى قبيل دخول أذان العشاء أي تقريبا أربع ساعات ..
وفور عودتها ودخولها من باب المنزل طلبها الزوج ممسكا بالمرهم الطبي يسألها أن تدهن به جسمه !
وذهب في نوم عميق ..
في صباح اليوم الثاني ..
لم يذهب إلى العمل !!

ليت قومي يتفهمون إنها قارورة فــ

يرحمون : )

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والله إنها صادقة .. فعلا  كم من الأعمال بل والتضحيات التي تقوم بها المرأة لكنها غير منظورة.. أسأل الله أن يتولانا ويضاعف لنا الأجر ويلهمنا الإخلاص والصبر!


لا تقلقي أخية
فهي عند الله منظورة وفاعلتها - بإذن الله - مأجورة..




> الحمد لله ........... ظننت أنه قد يكون : ذلك العشنق .... ابتسامة


: ) وهل تجرؤ زوج العشنق على فعل هذا؟ "إن أنطق أُطلق.. أو أسكت أُعلق"




> أضحك الله سنك ، كم أنت رائعة يا لتوحيد انتقاء رائع تبارك الرحمن ، 
> وكم رائعات أنتن يا لنسوة .. 
> 
> وهذه واقعة حقيقية تقول فيها صاحبتنا ( كم اشتقت لقول تلك الصاحبة يا أم هانئ ) ()
> تقول :
> في ظرف طارىء ذهبت الزوجة إلى بيت أبيها بعد أن استودعت الله الأبناء وتركتهم عند أبيهم 
> غابت عن بيتها من بعد العصر إلى قبيل دخول أذان العشاء أي تقريبا أربع ساعات ..
> وفور عودتها ودخولها من باب المنزل طلبها الزوج ممسكا بالمرهم الطبي يسألها أن تدهن به جسمه !
> وذهب في نوم عميق ..
> ...


وإياكِ أيتها الفاضلة..
وأنت أيضًا لكِ تلك الصاحبة : )

في الحقيقية لم أتعرف على محتوى القارورة لكن كيف حال أخينا الآن؟!!

----------


## حكمة

تحية عطرة لقلبها الطيب
الفاضلة التوحيد



> وإياكِ أيتها الفاضلة..
> وأنت أيضًا لكِ تلك الصاحبة : )
> في الحقيقية لم أتعرف على محتوى القارورة لكن كيف حال أخينا الآن؟!!


نعم فقد أنعم الله عليّ بصاحبة لا حرمني الله صدق صحبتها وأخوتها ،، ومن هنا أرسل لها التحية العطرة والدعوات تترى 
أسأل الله أن يجزيها خيرا ويبارك فيها ويحسن إليها آمين 

وحقيقة لا أنكرها فالجميع هنا صاحباتي وهن نعم الصحبة ..
فسبحان الله صحبتكم جدا رائعة .. لا حرمنا كرمكم والاستفادة منكم ..
أما محتوى القارورة يا غالية كلنا يعلمها وصدقيني فقد فوجئت بأنك لم تتعرفي على محتواها والذي لا يخفى على أحد ؛ 
(عاطفة جياشة ، رقة مخملية وحنان ، نعومة شفافة ، أمومة فياضة نشعر معها بالأمان ، 
..............................  .... وضعيفة !! )
ورغم عن ضعفها وتكوينها وبنيتها الرقيقة إلا أنها .......... قوية!!
هذه هي قارورتنا ،،، وأكثر : )
أما أخينا الآن بارك الله فيه وأحسن إليه ؛ وبعد مرور السنوات فحاله وكيفه ؛ ولله الحمد بأحسن حال ؛؛ صديق لأبنائه الشباب : )
وصاحبة الفر والكر ، والسهد والسهر ،،، (قارورتنا الضعيفة ) أيضا بأفضل حال ولله الحمد والمنة ..
ما أجمل الصبر ،، وما أجمل طول البال نسأل الله أن يرزقنا إياهما وإياكم : )

----------


## فهدة

[quote=التوحيد;513557]لا تقلقي أخية
فهي عند الله منظورة وفاعلتها - بإذن الله - مأجورة..

شكرا لتعليقك وردك ، ولسنا نشك في علم الله ومثوبته / معاذ الله ، إنما عنيت (غير منظورة للزوج )
لكِ منّي وافر التقدير.

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

عليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أجدتِ النَّقل أختي المصونة، فكرةٌ جميلةٌ عملية، لعلنا نبيتها في الأذهان للمستقبل! : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ياااه

أحب أن أرى نون النسوة وهن يكتبن عن أنفسهن

كم نحن رائعات

كم نحن مجدات (أو جدات)

كم نحن مضحيات

كم نحن ...كم نحن


أحسبنا على خير ولا أزكي على الله أحد : )))

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

ابتسامة
أول ما قرأت القصة اعتقدت أن الزوجة مهملة جدا والزوج مظلوم معها .. وما أن انتهيت الا وأعطيتيني درس بعدم الاستعجال وإتمام الأمر الى نهايته
بوركتم ... أليس من أخت تخبر الأخت أم هانئ أني أرسلت لها على الخاص وأحب أن أكلمهاحتى أني لا أعلم إن كانت ما زالت تكتب في المنتدى
أنا جديدة وانتبهت لاخر دخول لها للمنتدى كان أول الأمس الثالثة فجرا
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكن جميعًا أخواتي وشكر لكن مروركن الكريم




> أحسبنا على خير ولا أزكي على الله أحد : )))


صرنا معًا في التزكية : ) أضحك الله سنكِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ابتسامة
> أول ما قرأت القصة اعتقدت أن الزوجة مهملة جدا والزوج مظلوم معها .. وما أن انتهيت الا وأعطيتيني درس بعدم الاستعجال وإتمام الأمر الى نهايته
> بوركتم ... أليس من أخت تخبر الأخت أم هانئ أني أرسلت لها على الخاص وأحب أن أكلمهاحتى أني لا أعلم إن كانت ما زالت تكتب في المنتدى
> أنا جديدة وانتبهت لاخر دخول لها للمنتدى كان أول الأمس الثالثة فجرا
> بارك الله فيكن


حياكِ الله معنا أختنا أم البراء, سعدنا كثيرًا بانضمامكِ إلينا
نسأل الله لكِ النفع والفائدة والصحبة الصالحة
نعم من أهم مقاصد القصة عدم التعجل في الحكم على من حولنا وتقدير أفعالهم وما يقاسون من متاعب ليس بالضرورة أن تظهر كلها أمام أعيننا.

الأخت أم هانئ - حفظها الله - معنا لا حرمنا الله مثلها, ومازالت تكتب - بفضل الله - وتمدنا بنصائحها وموضوعاتها الطيبة, وقد تغيب يوم أو أكثر لظروف لكن فور عودتها سترد عليكِ - إن شاء الله.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد
وبارك الله لي بكم وجمعنا على منابر من نور وعلى سرر متقابلين .. آمين

----------


## أم كريم

> بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد
> وبارك الله لي بكم وجمعنا على منابر من نور وعلى سرر متقابلين .. آمين


و جمعني معكن يا رب! أدام الله صحبتكن و رضي عنكن في الدنيا و الآخرة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> و جمعني معكن يا رب! أدام الله صحبتكن و رضي عنكن في الدنيا و الآخرة


اللهم آمين ننتظر مشاركاتك الجميلة يا أم كريم الفاضلة ولطفا أعلمينا بها حتى نتابعها بشوق

----------


## أم كريم

> اللهم آمين ننتظر مشاركاتك الجميلة يا أم كريم الفاضلة ولطفا أعلمينا بها حتى نتابعها بشوق


إن شاء الله  إبتسامة أحسن الله إليك أختي و أسعد قلبك

----------


## أم هانئ

> بوركتم ... أليس من أخت تخبر الأخت أم هانئ أني أرسلت لها على الخاص وأحب أن أكلمهاحتى أني لا أعلم إن كانت ما زالت تكتب في المنتدى
> أنا جديدة وانتبهت لاخر دخول لها للمنتدى كان أول الأمس الثالثة فجرا
> بارك الله فيكن


وفيك بارك الله أم البراء
تعلمين حقا لم أر هذه المشاركة إلا الآن فقط !!!

والسؤال : هل أجابت عليك أختنا أم هانئ أم مازالت غائبة ...؟!


بوركت أختنا التوحيد على جميل ردك وكريم مبالغتك أحسن الله إليك ...آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> والسؤال : هل أجابت عليك أختنا أم هانئ أم مازالت غائبة ...؟!


بل حاضرة غائبة !

----------

